Ask HN: If HN added an AMA feature, who would you want as the first guest? - panabee
======
3rdAccount
Paul Graham, Alan Kay, Rich Hickey, SICP guys (Abelson, Steele?), Larry Wall,
Guido...etc.

~~~
krapp
Alan Kay did an AMA here in 2016[0]

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11939851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11939851)

~~~
3rdAccount
Thank you for the link!

------
Cheyana
John Carmack.

------
rasengan
Probably either Elon Musk or MBS.

~~~
3rdAccount
Who is mbs?

~~~
rasengan
Mohammed bin Salman.

------
panabee
hopefully if demand is strong enough, they will add an AMA feature. :)

------
taylodl
Paul Graham

------
mindcrime
pg, esr, rms, rtm, gvr, etc.

